# Has anyone ever used galloree for fufillment?



## SexxSells (Mar 13, 2015)

I just wanna know if they are legit and if their integrated with etsy ebay etc


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

I would stay away from them, if you look on the forums there is a thread called "WARNING STAY AWAY FROM GALLOREE"


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have no experience with galloree, but it is always best to test for your self. 9/10 customers only leave reviews when dissatisfied or asked to. I am pretty sure like us they have thousands of customers so it doesn't look like they have a big unsatisfactory rating. I see positive reviews and a few negative. Every business usually has had a nightmare customer or two. Although I can not say that their complaints were not genuine.


----------

